# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تعداد داوطلبان کنکور 95

## ali_reza_sbt

سلام 
به نظر شما تعداد داوطلبان هر رشته تو کنکور 95 چطور میشه و واسه هر رشته چه تغییری میکنه یعنی کم میشه یا زیاد؟

----------


## ammir

اصلا مشخص نمی کنه 
ولی قطعا باز هم تجربی بالاترین داوطلبا رو داره

----------


## saj8jad

*توکلی خبر داد؛*
*ثبت نام بیش از 830 هزار نفر در کنکور 95 / امشب آخرین مهلت ثبت نام
**مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با اشاره به آمار شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سراسری سال 95 گفت؛ داوطلبان تا ساعت 24 امروز 20 اسفند فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند*



دکتر حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: اطلاعات ثبت نامی داوطلبانی که در کنکور 95 ثبت نام کرده اند از دوشنبه 17 اسفند بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار گرفته است و افراد می توانند تا ساعت 24 پنجشنبه 20 اسفند، نسبت به ویرایش فرم خود اقدام کنند.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: 10 هزار داوطلب در فرصت مجدد ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 95 شرکت کرده اند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور یادآور شد: داوطلبان تنها تا ساعت 24 امروز پنجشنبه 20 اسفند ماه فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند و یا فرم اطلاعات خود را ویرایش کنند.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: پیش از این تعداد *823* هزار و *542* نفر در کنکور سراسری 95 ثبت نام کرده اند. با در نظر گرفتن میزان ثبت نام جدید، تعداد شرکت کنندگان به حدود *833* هزار نفر رسیده است. 

توکلی گفت: کنکور سراسری 95 در صبح و بعد از ظهر روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه 24 و 25 تیر ماه 95 در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می شود و کارنامه در دهه دوم مردادماه منتشر می شود.

----------


## پویا دقتی

حدس میزنم از حدود 840 هزار داوطلب ، 500 هزار داوطلب تجربی ، 170 هزار داوطلب انسانی و 170 هزار داوطلب ریاضی باشن

ی زمانی ریاضی ها خیلی بیشتر بودن ولی الان با شرایطی که کشور ایجاد کرده تعداد داوطلبان تجربی بیشتر شده

----------


## Coyote

ممنون از دوستان؛ ای کاش بعد از هر خبر، تعداد داوطلبان سال های قبل هم ذکر می کردین که مقایسه ای می شد.
با تشکر.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> ممنون از دوستان؛ ای کاش بعد از هر خبر، تعداد داوطلبان سال های قبل هم ذکر می کردین که مقایسه ای می شد.
> با تشکر.


تعداد داوطلبان کنکور 94 :

جزئیات کامل کنکور سراسری ۹۴ / علوم تجربی دارای بیشترین شرکت کننده - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط پویا دقتی


حدس میزنم از حدود 840 هزار داوطلب ، 500 هزار داوطلب تجربی ، 170 هزار داوطلب انسانی و 170 هزار داوطلب ریاضی باشن

ی زمانی ریاضی ها خیلی بیشتر بودن ولی الان با شرایطی که کشور ایجاد کرده تعداد داوطلبان تجربی بیشتر شده


قبلا علوم انسانی بیشترین داوطلب رو داشت
:-|بعد ریاضی بعد تجربی....همه چی عوض شده
:-|_

----------


## Ali.psy

> _
> قبلا علوم انسانی بیشترین داوطلب رو داشت
> :-|بعد ریاضی بعد تجربی....همه چی عوض شده
> :-|_


اره همینطوره..قبلا انسانی مد بود و طرفدار زیادی داشت بعد سال90 تجربی شد440 هزار و انسانی390 هزار خیلی بود باز و ریاضیم250 هزار نفر بود...سال 91 کلا عوض شد و انسانی به 260 هزار نفر نزول کرد و تجربی بیشتر شد

----------


## پویا دقتی

با این که اعلام کرده بودن ثبت نام پنج شنبه تموم میشه ولی هنوزم میشه ثبت نام کرد ..... عجیبه

----------


## biology115

> با این که اعلام کرده بودن ثبت نام پنج شنبه تموم میشه ولی هنوزم میشه ثبت نام کرد ..... عجیبه


خدا میدونه چه خوابی برامون دیدن ...

الله اعلم ...

----------


## پویا دقتی

> با این که اعلام کرده بودن ثبت نام پنج شنبه تموم میشه ولی هنوزم میشه ثبت نام کرد ..... عجیبه


​و ثبت نام کنکور همچنان ادامه دارد ....

----------


## Mohands mm

> ​و ثبت نام کنکور همچنان ادامه دارد ....


مگه میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> مگه میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟



مثل اینکه الان ثبت نام کنکور به پایان رسید و باید منتظر تعداد تفکیکی داوطلبان باشیم

----------


## ehsan_yany

از هر ثبتنام حداقل 18 تومن به جیب میزنن! حداقل نصف این مبلغ براشون سوده! منم بودم تا دو ماه دیگه تمدید میکردم! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## E-Beshkani

830 هزار نفر * 18 هزار تومان = 14,940,000,000


 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 

تازه یه 500 ت هم برای پیامک هست + بعضی ها برای پیام نور و کنکور رشته زبان و هنر هم زدن

فکر کنم حدودا میشه 15-17 میلیارد :O

چقدرشو اونوقت خرج ما میکنن؟؟؟

----------


## Amin ZD

> 830 هزار نفر * 18 هزار تومان = 14,940,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تازه یه 500 ت هم برای پیامک هست + بعضی ها برای پیام نور و کنکور رشته زبان و هنر هم زدن
> 
> فکر کنم حدودا میشه 15-17 میلیارد :O
> 
> چقدرشو اونوقت خرج ما میکنن؟؟؟



حالا با این حساب در امد قلم چیم حساب کن... خیلی چیزا دستت میاد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

من حساب کردم قلمچی هرسال 50 میلیارد تومن

درآمد داره (یا شایدم بیشتر) ، اگه فقط سود این پول رو صرف مخارجش کنه بازم

سود پولش اضاف میاد ...


الله اکبر

----------


## saj8jad

> 830 هزار نفر * 18 هزار تومان = 14,940,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تازه یه 500 ت هم برای پیامک هست + بعضی ها برای پیام نور و کنکور رشته زبان و هنر هم زدن
> 
> فکر کنم حدودا میشه 15-17 میلیارد :O
> 
> چقدرشو اونوقت خرج ما میکنن؟؟؟


از یکی شنیدم میگفت پول ثبت نام آزمون هایی که سازمان سنجش در طول سال برگزار میکنه وارد خزانه دولت میشه

----------


## biology115

> از یکی شنیدم میگفت پول ثبت نام آزمون هایی که سازمان سنجش در طول سال برگزار میکنه وارد خزانه دولت میشه


داداش از قلمچی چیزی نشنیدی ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amin ZD

> داداش از قلمچی چیزی نشنیدی ؟؟؟؟؟؟


قلم چی به هر مدرسه ای که واسش ثبت نام میکنه 100 تا 150 تومن به اضای هر نفر میده 
(به گفته ی یکی از معرفترین دبیرای فیزیک تبریز)

----------


## namkarbary

_قلمچی با وقف عام کردنش و بورسیه ها خیلی راحت از زیر بار مالیات در رفت..._

----------


## Fatemeh4247

سلام
سایت سازمان سنجش برا ثبت نام بازه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## namkarbary

> سلام
> سایت سازمان سنجش برا ثبت نام بازه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## Saeedt

*سلام آمار 95 به تفکیک گروه آزمایشی معلوم نشده دوستان؟*

----------


## sinae2011

آقا کسی میدونه تجربی چند نفر ثبت نام کردن؟

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeedt


سلام آمار 95 به تفکیک گروه آزمایشی معلوم نشده دوستان؟







 نوشته اصلی توسط sinae2011


آقا کسی میدونه تجربی چند نفر ثبت نام کردن؟


فک کنم هنوز نگفتن*

----------


## Uncertain

چن تا دوستام میگفتن تو اخبار گفته مث اینکه حدود 60000 نفر تجربین از پارسال بیشتر شده ولی من مطمئن نیستم

----------

